# Threatened Amphibians of the World - Free download



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

The Global Amphibian Assessment has made this book available online:

Threatened Amphibians of the World | Amphibian Specialist Group


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Thx for the link.
Free book downloads are always awesome!


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Thx for the link.
> Free book downloads are always awesome!


Ditto!
Speaking of which, apparently Atelopus zeteki's world population is climbing back towards 1000. Unfortunately it probably won't be able to be returned to the wild.
Fun fact: The name "Atelopus" means "imperfect foot".


----------

